# Betta



## egyptiandan (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's the male I just got. He's a double tail super delta. 










This one is a halfmoon. 





Danny


----------



## Itort (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice looking guys.


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 5, 2008)

cool. we just bought my grandma one.


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 5, 2008)

Spectacular Betta Danny. I slightly got into Bettas a few years back but between that and all the water turtles I had at the time I quickly grew tired of anything that lived in the water.  That half moon is pretty fancy too!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Love the halfmoon! Never realized that they had varieties. Just saw them in little glasses at Walmart, fairs, pet shops, etc. I wouldn't mind having one like that on my kitchen counter.


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 5, 2008)

jlyoncc1 said:


> Love the halfmoon! Never realized that they had varieties. Just saw them in little glasses at Walmart, fairs, pet shops, etc. I wouldn't mind having one like that on my kitchen counter.





Oh just google them Dee! Its insane! lol


----------



## cvalda (Mar 5, 2008)

those are so pretty! my brother always kept those when he was younger. i had one once (a gift that i wasn't exactly happy to recieve, as i HATE cleaning fishbowls) but my kitten at the time decided he would make a tasty treat. oops.


----------



## Josh (Mar 5, 2008)

beautiful fish, danny. i used to have a few bettas but none as colorful as those!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Are they difficult to keep? I have a neat vase that hangs from a wrought iron base that I bet would look really pretty. I'm under the impression they don't need much room? Or is that how you just see them in the store?


----------



## Josh (Mar 5, 2008)

they are able to live in smaller containers because they have a lung-like organ that enables them to breath gaseous oxygen instead of getting the oxygen from the water through gills.
i think more room is better, but in nature they can live in small puddles on the ground.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 5, 2008)

So they are able to live without bubblers and filters as long as you change water? That's interesting.


----------



## Josh (Mar 5, 2008)

they are pretty specialized animals. you should see them spawn!
check out this video: http://youtube.com/watch?v=x47LAmgKJTw
if im not mistaken, the male squeezes the eggs out of the female then sucks them into his mouth to then place them in his bubble nest at the waters surface


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 5, 2008)

ThatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s pretty amazing Josh. 
Danny, I love the double tail super delta he is almost regal looking, if a fish can be regal. Beautiful just beautiful.


----------



## Itort (Mar 5, 2008)

My wife was a judge for the International Betta Council and as such at one point we had numerous bettas. We kept th em in cut down 2 liter pop bottles and changed water every 2 or 3 days. After that keeping torts is like a vacation. I have come to conclusion that you have be a little mentally unbalanced to keep any animal as a hobby.


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 5, 2008)

Very cute Danny.. I always find my self looking at the different fish, betas, and such but have to tell my self no more tanks.


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Everyone  
An 80oz container is a good size for a male, but the bigger the better.  They actually don't like water that moves Dee. The gulping of air into the swim bladder is what helps them survive in the wild. Where they are from in Southeast Asia, they are found in rice fields and shallow water. The water is warm so it holds very little oxygen, the gulping air helps them get the oxygen they need to survive.
I change my water weekly and I'm lucky enough to have acid water, so I don't have to mess with the ph.

Danny


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 6, 2008)

And how many Bettas do you have Danny???


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 6, 2008)

Just 11  5 veiltails, 2 delta tails (one might be a super delta, depends on if his tail gets bigger) 1 halfmoon, 1 double tail plakat (fighting type ie. short fins), 1 double tail super delta and 1 female.

Danny


----------



## Coldliz (Mar 6, 2008)

I love bettas! I'm on my third one. Do you happen to know what average life span is?


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 6, 2008)

The average life span is 5 to 8 years Melissa. 

Danny


----------



## Coldliz (Mar 6, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> The average life span is 5 to 8 years Melissa.
> 
> Danny



Thanks Danny! Mine are averaging 2 years


----------



## stells (Mar 6, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> Just 11  5 veiltails, 2 delta tails (one might be a super delta, depends on if his tail gets bigger) 1 halfmoon, 1 double tail plakat (fighting type ie. short fins), 1 double tail super delta and 1 female.
> 
> Danny



Just 11 he says  the number keeps growing, Anja, i do keep telling him to be good but NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SliderLady (Mar 6, 2008)

wow.... preeeeeeeeetty.

I had just an everyday beta, but he passed away last year. His name was Guillermo


----------



## Itort (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a friend who has taken numerous trips to the orient and has come back with some fantastic wild type bettas. the genus has quite a variety of types found in a variety of habitats from mountain streams to hoof prints of buffalos. In addition to the bubble nesters there mouthbrooders which at one time I bred from some of the stock he had brought back from Java if I remenber correctly. My wife could go on for hours with him about all the different variaties of splendens.


----------

